# GM Tour 2014 Hotel Information



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Reservation made for may 1 and may 2, could stay Saturday nite, but undeceided at this time.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

booked a room at comfort inn 2 weeks ago, thurs. nite. should of waited.... oh well. is the best western close??
any other canadians?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I booked a room for Thurs/Fri nights, but at the Hampton next door. After researching more, the recent reviews of running toilets and funny smells on Tripadvisor scared me away from BW.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

ok, thnaks for the info mate. anyone want to bunk in a room? if not i am booking a room this coming week


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon whats the rate at the Hampton.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Jon whats the rate at the Hampton.


I have to call them back and bug them about getting the AAA rate, which I'll do tomorrow. If they can do that, it should bring it down to about $143 a night. Regular rate is up to $159 now. Apparently there's a sports complex nearby too because they had a big team in this weekend and it seems to be booking up for that.

Anyone going the Hampton route should be sure to request a room on the non-highway side, as a special note request when making a reservation.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be staying Friday night. I'll have to book my room
by the end of the week.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'll be staying Friday night. I'll have to book my room
> by the end of the week.


You gonna drive all night?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ouch thats kinda pricey. I think im gonna risk it and go with BW. Im only gonna stay one night.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll be coming up Thursday and only be staying Thursday night. Best Western

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Do we have an idea as to what time the tour and all related activities will be? Trying to decide if we will be needing to stay Friday night also. As of now, I plan to stay Thursday night only, then the tour on Friday, then make the 5 hour trip back home if I can get back at a decent hour.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Just booked Thursday night at Best Western. May add Friday night depending on how late the tour and other events will be.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tlucas said:


> Do we have an idea as to what time the tour and all related activities will be? Trying to decide if we will be needing to stay Friday night also. As of now, I plan to stay Thursday night only, then the tour on Friday, then make the 5 hour trip back home if I can get back at a decent hour.


We were pretty much done by 2:30-3:00 last year, but I'm not sure if this year's plan will add some time. I guess it depends what you consider a decent hour...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

OK I am all confirmed with my room at Best Western for 5/1, 5/2, and possibly 5/3. Let the festivities begin!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Confirmed for the 1st/2nd @ Best Western.

Woot!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Reservations made at the Country Inn next door - Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Reserved for Thursday night @ BW. Will see ya all there.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Just made reservations for Thursday and Friday nights at the Best Western.

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> You gonna drive all night?


Actually I'll be staying Tuesday night I'll have to leave to head there after work that night. Lol girlfriend is coming with me now too. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Actually I'll be staying Tuesday night I'll have to leave to head there after work that night. Lol girlfriend is coming with me now too.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Thursday?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Thursday?


Good catch lol I meant Thursday. It's going to be a long day...lol


Just Cruzin'


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

oilburner said:


> booked a room at comfort inn 2 weeks ago, thurs. nite. should of waited.... oh well. is the best western close??
> any other canadians?


Yep, me. Coming down from Hamilton, ON


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Just a reminder to anyone that hasn't booked yet, group rate at BW expires on April 25th. So be sure to acquire your accommodations by then if staying there. 

:1poke:


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll be booking tonight. Just confirming the wife's work schedule, so I know when we'll be leaving.

Put me down on the list above.

Thanks,
John


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

So I left it to the last minute... but I am now booked for Thursday and Friday night. 
I would have done it earlier but my work schedule was up in the air due to some last minute changes.
Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

nybble said:


> I'll be booking tonight. Just confirming the wife's work schedule, so I know when we'll be leaving.
> 
> Put me down on the list above.
> 
> ...


I'll be driving down for the day and driving back up. Other commitments that weekend so I can't stay over. 

Can't wait for the event, though!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Reserved Thursday night and Friday Night
[​298294]


----------

